
SmileBASIC 3 is out; first impressions - byron_fast
New editor is fantastic!  Search and replace, highlighting, copy &amp; paste, in-editor help, and auto-edit on your line in-error.  This is actually a viable way to edit something in portable fashion.
======
byron_fast
Learn about it at [http://smilebasic.com/](http://smilebasic.com/) I'm using
it on the New 3DS.

------
byron_fast
And they just announced that it will come out on Wii U, and so you can use a
keyboard for coding:
[http://smileboom.com/press/20151017petitcom_en/](http://smileboom.com/press/20151017petitcom_en/)

------
strangecasts
Are there tools to import/export programs to PC? Typing programs in with the
stylus seems like it'd get tedious pretty quick.

~~~
byron_fast
It has web sharing now, but I think that's 3DS to 3DS only. Not practical to
use an SD card because the New 3DS makes that difficult.

What's weird is I've noticed that it isn't nearly as tedious as I would
expect. I find programming to be slow anyway; I don't really type that often
but with code completion for every keyword it's not actually terrible.

~~~
strangecasts
Ah. Code completion would help, I suppose. Do you still have the option to
output to QR codes?

Sadly, I live in PAL-land, so I can't pick it up for a while yet :(

------
S4M
It looks like a really nice tool to get teenagers or kids started in
programming.

